

Ask YC: Accepted YC and regret it? - nadim

This question is directed to those that applied and have been accepted into YC (both presently and in the past). Was it worth it? Would you do something else with your time knowing what you know about the program now? Any regrets?
======
SwellJoe
No complaints. We heartily recommend it. (Virtualmin winter 07)

I believe the three months was worth the equity, and we're still able to call
on them when we need some advice or an introduction. My only hesitation in
recommending YC to any relatively inexperienced entrepreneur would come from
the increasing size of the programs...but I'm a serious introvert and I don't
like crowds, so I might be judging the impact it has incorrectly.

But, it's hard to argue that YC doesn't have a very real positive impact on
the companies it funds. The success rate, given how early they invest, is
quite high so far, and the biggest successes are yet to come.

------
ryan
If this is your first startup, then it's definitely worth it.

We weren't 100% sure going in, but coming out can say it was absolutely the
right move.

~~~
zellunit
Completely agree. At worst you fail, but you learned how to work hard, you
gained access to some awesome tech circles, and you will be better off next
time. As long as you fail fast and learn from your mistakes there's absolutely
no downside.

In the best case, you're Xobni or Loopt or Reddit or Scribd. Seems like a no-
brainer.

(Summer 07)

------
immad
I haven't met any YC company that had regrets. Its not really the kind of
experience one can regret.

~~~
dshah
I think you meant not the kind of experience one _should_ regret. People are
capable of regretting just about anything.

------
altay
Do it.

Worst case scenario, you'll learn a lesson or two the hard way. But they're
going to be some pretty great lessons, and you're going to meet some pretty
great people along the way. (MightyQuiz, winter 08)

------
jamiequint
worth it. Check the 1/(1-x) equation (where x is percent equity given away and
the result is the percentage of additional value that must be provided to make
giving up that equity make sense) usually with YC this is 1/(1-.06) which is
~6.4%. YC easily provides that value. (jamie - snaptalent - winter 08)

------
veeneck
best decision we have made. YC takes away the distractions and
responsibilities of daily life, which allows you to focus on building a
product -- all while sharing the experience with great people.

------
andreyf
There's an obvious sampling error in asking people who hang out at news.YC...

------
dhouston
nope, totally worth it (dropbox, summer 07)

